# Looking for original IKKA Crest Patches



## IWishToLearn (Oct 28, 2006)

I have a wholesale account with Tigerclaw who has the IKKA licensing - but the patches they offer for the IKKA ones are crap. I think I remember hearing somewhere that Dave Mondo can get a high quality replica? Anyone have any suggestions about good quality replicas I might be able to purchase from?

Thanks!


----------



## dubljay (Oct 28, 2006)

I believe this may be what you are looking for.  


http://www.martialartsmart.net/Uniforms_Kenpo.html


----------



## Ray (Oct 28, 2006)

IWishToLearn said:


> I have a wholesale account with Tigerclaw who has the IKKA licensing - but the patches they offer for the IKKA ones are crap. I think I remember hearing somewhere that Dave Mondo can get a high quality replica? Anyone have any suggestions about good quality replicas I might be able to purchase from?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Dave Mondo IS the guy you want to talk to.  He's very helpful.  Here's his website:  http://www.ikkacademy.com/


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 28, 2006)

MartialArtsMart carries Tigerclaw products last I checked. Thanks though .


----------



## True2Kenpo (Nov 4, 2006)

IWishToLearn said:


> I have a wholesale account with Tigerclaw who has the IKKA licensing - but the patches they offer for the IKKA ones are crap. I think I remember hearing somewhere that Dave Mondo can get a high quality replica? Anyone have any suggestions about good quality replicas I might be able to purchase from?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Good morning.  I just saw your post and wanted to let you know that I have some Ed Parker's Kenpo Crest Patches available.

If you are still interested, please feel free to e-mail me at True2Kenpo@aol.com.

I have some other Kenpo patches available on my website as well, http://www.pittsburghkarate.com.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------

